# 10 year old Moritaka Customized



## cheflivengood (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## milkbaby (Aug 4, 2019)

That handle came out AWESOME! Great job!

And while I didn't like the look of the blade at first, now I feel it's really cool and unique looking.


----------



## MindTone (Aug 5, 2019)

Would love to see how you made that handle! Amazing! 

How did you get the blade to look like that? I'm not sure what I'm seeing so I'm really curious


----------



## cheflivengood (Aug 5, 2019)

MindTone said:


> Would love to see how you made that handle! Amazing!
> 
> How did you get the blade to look like that? I'm not sure what I'm seeing so I'm really curious


the blade was hand thinned then sanded up to 800 grit then etched in instant coffee overnight. the different colors and patterns in the cladding are different types of scrap iron that were most likely hot rolled/welded together, which is why it looks stretched in some places. handle was done with hand files and patience haha


----------



## Midsummer (Aug 5, 2019)

Very cool!! The fact that you used a Moritaka; all the better!!


----------

